# Grey thumbnails - all of a sudden



## BrJohan (Nov 26, 2017)

Operating System: Win 10
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): Classic CC 7.01

My recently upgraded Classic CC 7.01 sometimes behaves in a peculiar and rather annoying manner.

In the filmstrip as well as in the Library Grid area, occasionally a few thumbnails are greyed out. When I click on one of the greyed-out it will show the real picture, but at the same time one or more other pictures will go grey.

After leaving LR running by itself for som half an hour or so, it restores the filmstrip and the Grid area to not show any greyed-out images.

Classic CC 7.00 once behaved like this, but 7.01 behaves this badly several times a day.

Cause? Remedy?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 27, 2017)

That is a bit bizarre BrJohan. I would wonder about a problem with the previews folder or perhaps a slow drive?


----------



## BrJohan (Nov 28, 2017)

I'm using an external (3 TB NTFS USB 3.1) drive for my catalog(s) holding data for ~90000 (DNG or TIFF) images. According to S.M.A.R.T. for the drive, it's performance is normal for such a drive. Previews are standard and size of folder Preview.lrdata is ~36 GB. Catalog is ~1 GB.

The problem occurs in swarms - so to say. Most of the time it is not present. Then, it is present for one or a few days. Optimizing the catalog does not make a difference. After reboot of the computer, LR works fine for a number of days.


----------



## Jimmsp (Nov 28, 2017)

Being intermittent, it tough for any diagnostic software to spot the problem. It sounds like either a drive problem, or a cable problem; possibly the pc USB port.
If you can, I'd swap in another drive and cable (backup drive?) and even on a different USB hub.


----------

